
The Adam Test: A Few More Steps to Better Code - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/the-adam-test-a-few-more-steps-to-better-code-fe1fb1058f34
======
matfil
The suggestion that managers should have >10 direct reports doesn't convince
me. Maybe 30-person reporting groups can work in places where everything else
is precisely right, but in most environments this will be a recipe for a power
vacuum where people are incentivised to start acting as de facto managers. And
I'd sooner have one manager (who, ideally, I had some choice in via picking a
job or assignment) than several pulling in different directions.

Most of the rest is spot on, though.

